# Lotus Notes Anfaenger Frage



## Gatochico (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo !

Im Moment bin ich nur so weit dass Ich eine Datenbank mit wenige Elemente erstellen kann und danach eine enstsprechende Preview im Designer vorstellen kann. Nur aber, wenn ich demnaechst von Notes her die Datenbank anspreche, bekomme ich eine leere Vorstellung unter den registrierten Namen der Datenbank. 
Verzeihen Sie bitte dass Ich ein so einfaches Problem vorstelle, aber ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Notes und sonst bin ich ein Bussines-Basic Programmierer, also
von einer ganz anderen Welt des Beruf.
Ich waere sehr dankbar wenn mir weiter geholfen koennte !


----------



## Gatochico (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo !

Hier bin ich wieder, obwohl ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen habe. Meine Frage hat sich inzwischen geaendert, denn mein Problem bezieht sich jetzt mit der Logik der Feldvalidation, die vom Lotus Notes ignoriert wird. Woran sollte mein Fehler liegen ? 
Ich waere sehr dankbar fuer eine Hilfe.


----------



## zeromancer (23. Januar 2004)

Hui, sorry, hatte viel zu tun.

Gut, Du hast also eine Feldvalidierung gemacht - WIE hast Du das gemacht?
Für mich wäre wichtig: wie heisst das Feld und wie lautet die @Formel in dieser Feldvalidierung?

Bsp:

Feld iTxtVorname soll validiert werden, auf "leer" geprüft werden.

Formel:

@if(iTxtVorname = ""; @Failure("Fehler - bitte füllen Sie das Feld VORNAME aus!"; @Success)

Wichtig bei Validierung: eine Formel MUSS entweder einen Rückgabewert @Success (erfolgreiche Validierung) ODER @Failure (Fehlermeldung UND Abbruch des Speichervorgangs) zurückgeben. Andere Rückgabewerte sind NICHT erlaubt.

Zum vorigen Problem:
Was Du gesehen hast, war die Standard (Vorgabe-) Ansicht der Datenbank. Diese ist in der Ansichtsliste im Designer mit einem blauen Pfeil gekennzeichnet. Falls Du mehrere Ansichten hast, kannt Du in den Eigenschaften der Ansicht entsprechend eine andere als Vorgabe (Default) wählen, die Notes beim Öffnen der DB darstellen soll.
Alternativ würden sich andere Elemente eignen:
- Navigatoren (empfehle ich nicht mehr, da veraltet und nicht ins Web portierbar)
- Framesets (so wie man das aus HTML kennt)
Bei Framesets muss man allersdings noch Inhalte definieren, z.B. statische Seiten erstellen, Outlines denfinieren, in Seiten einbetten usw.
Diese Elemente (und auch ale anderen, z.B. Ansichten) können dann als Inhalt eines Frames gewählt werden.

Bsp. für ein Frameset mit 3 Frames:
- Seite "Navigation"
- Outline "Navigation", in die Seite "Navigation" eingebettet (Create, Embedded Objects, Outline)
- irgendeine Ansicht z.B. "Alle Dokumente" in den Hauptframe
- eine Seite "Header" als Logopage am Kopf des Framesets

Die Namen sind dabei natürlich nur Beispiele und können anders lauten, je nach Wunsch.


----------



## Gatochico (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Zeromancer :

Besten Dank fuer deine Antwort. Es hat mich sehr geholfen. Tatsächlich, bin ich jezt endlich im Stande ein Feld sowohl umwandeln wie auch validieren. Mass -gebend war es @Failure und @Success  zu benutzen, wie Du mir empfohlen hast. Nachdem ich mit copy und paste deine Beispiel formula in der Feld validierung einführte, hatte ich eine Antwort , wenn auch unerwartet : plötzlich hatte ich im Feldinhalt die Fehlermitteilung der @Failure. Das war wesentlich um zu entdecken, wo die Ursache meines Problems, - das Feldinhalt in der Feldvalidierung überhaupt nicht zu bekommen -, wirklich lag. Dieses war die Folge von der Feldumwandlung (translation), wo ich nicht entdeckt hatte dass man das Feldinhalt  ausdrücklich weitergeben MUSS.
Jetzt bin ich also gespannt wie dieses Spiel weiter läuft . Lotus Notes sieht soweit schön aus !


----------

